# Help me find an affordable university



## explorerSS (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just discovered this great forum :clap2: , while googling an issue that has been baffling me for some time now....

I am a fresh Electronics Engineering graduate from Pakistan, planning further post graduate studies in Canada.. 

Initially I was looking forward to institutions like Waterloo, Mc Masters, etc but it turns out they charge exorbitant fees from international students  - and since I've a very limited budget - I started looking elsewhere around the country, turns out there are some universities with reasonable fees in Newfoundland (UoN), Saskatoon (UoS), Regina (UoR),etc....

If anyone out there could enlighten me with their opinions / experiences about the worth of a degree from these universities or the life in these cities, I'd be grateful... 

(apart from the weather please...I've heard a lot about the climate of Sk, but that is something I'm willing to endure for an education.... )

I'd also be obliged if someone could please tell me about the possibility of finding part time work while I study in Saskatoon or Regina, as that is how I'll have to sustain my finances once I'm there..... Any thing else you might want to share is also welcomed....

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello friend ,

Try considering universities in Manitoba or new Newfoundland , those are good and i guess suitable for you if you want cheap universities.

You can also find work there.


----------



## explorerSS (Jul 27, 2009)

benevolent001 said:


> Hello friend ,
> 
> Try considering universities in Manitoba or new Newfoundland , those are good and i guess suitable for you if you want cheap universities.
> 
> You can also find work there.



Thanks Benevolent


I searched out university of Manitoba ... turns out they have very high GPA requirements  !! Pretty much out of my league .... looking through university of Winnipeg, but can't seem to locate their engineering program... but still searching... Any way thanks a lot for your reply.. 

Appreciate your help..

ExplorerSS


----------



## explorerSS (Jul 27, 2009)

People... I'm still waiting for your answers......... Any one with a little more detailed info on how the job market is in Newfoundland / Regina / Saskatoon???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

explorerSS said:


> People... I'm still waiting for your answers......... Any one with a little more detailed info on how the job market is in Newfoundland / Regina / Saskatoon???


Newfoundland and Saskatchewan are two of the least populated Provinces. In the past they have both been economically depressed but that has changed over the past, say 5 years. Without getting into detail about Canada's equalization programme suffice to say that they no longer need assistance from the wealthier parts of Canada. You chances of employment there are probably as good as the rest of Canada.


----------

